# סוף סוף - קרדיטים!!!



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

סוף סוף - קרדיטים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ברור שחפירות לפניכן,
ועוד איזה חפירות,
נראה לי ששברתי כאן איזה שיא, בחיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





בכל אופן,
תהנו


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו י' ור' – שנינו בני 28 מכרמיאל.
הוא – (אוטוטו) מהנדס מכונות, אני – צלמת (לא חתונות.)
הכרנו לפני שש שנים וחצי, במסיבה בנהלל (ועד היום הוא רשום לי בתור י' מנהלל...). 

הוא דיבר עם חברה שלי, אני הנחתי שהם מכירים, ניגשתי אליו ושאלתי אותו, בצחוק לגמרי, אם הוא בא לפה הרבה. עוד הוספתי משיכה של אצבע לאורך החזה שלו, וצחקוק!!
(דה פאק עבר עליי באותו רב, אלוהים יודע. בחיי שזה היה בצחוק)
בדיעבד הסתבר שהם ממש לא הכירו, ובגדול, כנראה שהיא ניסתה להתחיל איתו שם ודי גנבתי אותו...

בכל הדרך חזרה הביתה לא הפסקתי לספר שפגשתי צלף בצנחנים שיוצא עוד שניה וחצי לחפש"ש.
בדייט הראשון שלנו הוא הסביר לי שהוא טס לדרום אמריקה מיד כשהוא משתחרר,
ובכל זאת המשכנו לצאת.

ביום בו הוא טס, אושפזתי בבית חולים עם מחלת הנשיקה (!!) – והרי אין יותר פסיכוסומאטי מזה...
החלטנו שנפרדים, אבל שומרים על קשר.
עברו להם 9 חודשים בהם באמת שמרנו על קשר, וגם יצאנו (יצא*תי*) עם אחרים (בעיקר בעידוד חברות שאמרו שגם ככה אין לקשר הזה צ'אנס) וכשי' חזר לארץ הוא אמר שהוא רוצה לתת לנו צ'אנס אמיתי.

מאז, מקשר שכאילו לא היה אמור להתממש לשום דבר (להכיר במועדון, לצאת כמה חודשים ואז חצי מהזוג טס לדרום אמריקה?!), 
אנחנו חיים בקרב אהבת אמת, נטולת אגו והכי תומכת שיש בעולם.
אני מאוהבת עד מעל הראש, והוא אפילו יותר


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשעברנו לגור ביחד, אחרי רזומה של כמה זמן ביחד, הודעתי לבחור שבסוף חוזה שכירות הזה אנחנו נהיה נשואים. נותר לו רק לבחור אם הוא זה שמציע לי, או שאני אציע לו.
(פייר – לגמרי בילפתי. לא הייתי מציעה לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בתכלס, שנינו הסכמנו כבר מזמן שלשם הולך הקשר שלנו, אבל הבחור הזה שלי צריך זמן להתכונן, ולעכל, ולתכנן...

באיזשהו יום נסעתי עם אמא לתל אביב,
הגענו לנווה צדק,
ואני מצאתי את עצמי בוהה בטבעת מ-ה-מ-מ-ת בחנות של קרן וולף,
ואף מודדת אותה את האצבע "סתם לראות מה המידה שלי, לידע כללי".
כרטיס ביקור של קרן וולף עם המס' הסידורי של הטבעת ומידת הטבעת שלי מצא את דרכו לשולחן האוכל שלנו, ולמחרת הוא נעלם.
רמז דק.
מכאן הייתי צריכה לחכות.
מצד אחד – עשיתי לו חיים הכי קלים, והבטחתי לעצמי את טבעת חלומותיי, בלי מילימטר של התפשרות עליה.
מצד שני – הייתי פקעת עצבים.
בכל פעם שיצאנו לסרט, הייתי בטוחה שנעצור בדרך ותהיה כתובת אש "התינשאי לי" בשוליים.
בכל פעם שנסענו להורים הייתי בטוחה שהוא יעצור לי בנהלל ושם יחכה לי שף עם ארוחה פרטית ובחור שכורע ברך.
כן הלאה וכן הלאה...............
מה שבאמת קרה היה שהבחור סיפר לי שאנחנו נוסעים לירושלים, כי דודים שלו מארה"ב הגיעו לביקור.
*כמובן* שהייתי בטוחה שהוא יציע לי נישואים בכותל, עם יונים באוויר ומה לא,
אבל לא הסתדר לי שההורים שלי לא יהיו שם... הרי ההורים שלו יהיו שם, כדי "לפגוש את הדודים", וההורים שלי לא יהיו?! בהצעת הנישואים שלי?! איפה השיוויון פה?!
אז תחקרתי את אמא שלי, מכל הכיוונים, ולא רק שהיא נשבעה לי שהם לא באים, היא גם הציעה לשלוח סלט חצילים לי', עם ההורים שלו.
כאן נשברתי.
סלט חצילים זה לא בדיחה אצלנו.
הלכתי לבחור, התחלתי לבכות לו שאני לא מאמינה שגם הפעם הוא לא הולך להציע לי נישואים,
ממש היה שם מלט-דאון אמיתי.
בדיעבד, מסתבר שזה היה השלב בו הוא התקשר לאמא שלי וביקש שלא תשלח שום סלט חצילים עם ההורים שלו, כי הם לא באים לפגוש שום דוד.
הוא סיפר לה שהוא עומד להציע לי נישואים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז באותו הערב, התארגנתי לפגישה עם הדודים,
הכרחתי אותו להישבע שאם הם שואלים אותי אפילו פעם אחת למה עוד לא התחתנו, הוא יעמוד בפרץ ויסביר.
כשהייתי ממש כמעט מוכנה,
בשלב של האייליינר,
הוא נכנס לחדר השינה, עם זר פרחים ועם הטבעת הכי יפה בעולם.
כרע על ברך,
הסביר לי שהוא לא יכול לדמיין חיים בלעדיי,
שאני גורמת לו להיות הכי מאושר בעולם,
ושאל אם אני מוכנה להנשא לו.
תגובתי:
"איזה מפגררררררררררררר" + החיוך הכי דבילי שקיים בעולם הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מיד אח"כ אמרתי לו "כן!!!!",
נכנסנו לאוטו,
נסענו למסעדת "כרמים" המצוינת, לדייט ממש רומנטי,
ארוחה טובה (כמו שאנחנו אוהבים),
ומשם, במקום התכנונים של לנסוע לחוף, עם שמפניה ותותים וכו', חזרנו הביתה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

עוד תמונה של הטבעת


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/1/14)

טבעת יפהפיה 
הרבה יותר מהשטנץ הרגיל


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשתי אחת שונה קצת,
פשוט בגלל שלא מתאים לי, בסגנון שלי, להסתובב עם יהלום אחד גדול.
הרגיש לי מוזר.

וזו - 
זו הרגישה בול


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/14)

אחת הטבעות!! יפה לך נורא. 
היא פשוט יפה בכל קנה מידה
סתם אנקדוטה - כשבחרתי את טבעת האירוסים שלנו, כמעט קנינו בדיוק את זו.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז אני משוחדת


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

אז גם לך יש טעם משובח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היא שבתה אותי ברגע שראיתי אותה.
כמעט וקניתי אותה בעצמי, בלי החתן


----------



## ronitvas (18/1/14)

טבעת מושלמת


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

נכון!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (19/1/14)

הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לי שרשרת עם תליון כזה. בחירה מצויינת!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

מאיפה השרשרת?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/1/14)

מתנה מקרובת משפחה 
שמכינה תכשיטים


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

אפשר גם קרובת משפחה כזו?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/1/14)

טבעת מאד מיוחדת 
וסיפור מקסים!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה ותודה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

אג'נדה חתונתית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתונה קטנה כמה שאפשר.
אוכל טוב, יעלה כמה שיעלה.
מקום "כפרי".
חתונה שלא דרך הרבנות.
חיסכון איפה שמתאפשר, אבל כאמור – לא באוכל, וגם לא בהזמנות או בצלם.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

קבענו תאריך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העליתי לפייסבוק את התאריך, ובעיקר – ידעתי את כל החו"לניקים שלנו.

אחת מהחברות הכי קרובות אליי בעולם היא חברת ילדות – מ' – עוד מגן חובה ועד היום, כשבימים אלו מוציאה את התואר השני שלה בלונדון.
לא יכולתי לדמיין חתונה בלעדיה, וכשהחלטנו על החתונה, היה ברור שהתאריך יהיה מתואם עם זה שהיא תוכל לחזור לארץ לביקור.
מפה לשם, הוחלט שבכריסמס בטוח יהיה לה חופש,
וקבענו את החתונה ל25.12.13 – שנה בדיוק אחרי החתונה של אחיו הבכור של החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מעכשיו – אנחנו חולקים יום נישואים לעולמים (וזה טוב, כי החתן שלי יזכיר לאחיו שיש יום נישואים וכדאי לקנות פרחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (19/1/14)

ינשופים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתה על ינשופים! גם ה save the date שלנו היה ינשופי!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

כן, התפתח אצלי פטיש לינשופים בזמן האחרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שאני צריכה לקחת צעד אחורה עם זה, לפני שהכלב שלנו יסתובב עם כובע ינשוף לכל מקום


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (20/1/14)

כובע ינשוף? 
על כלב? אפשר עדות מצולמת לפני שאת לוקחת צעד אחורה?


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

הוא בדרך... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יגיע אלינו עוד פחות מחודש,
העדות המצולמת תגיע


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(לא, אין לי בעיה שרואים את השמות שלנו. העלמתי אותם מהמלל רק כדי שלא ימצאו אותנו בחיפוש גוגלי)

יואווווווווווווווווווו, כמה שישבתי על זה.
אני אמנם צלמת במקצוע, אבל אני מתעסקת בזמני הפנוי בעיצוב גרפי, לכיף.
בהתחלה רציתי לעשות מעין "ספרון" שיהיה ההזמנה שלנו, ואפילו הכנתי אותו (אולי בהמשך אעלה איזו גרסה שלו), אבל העלויות המאווווווווווד גבוהות הפילו את הרעיון.
בכל אופן ידעתי שאני מאוד אשקיע בהזמנות, בעיקר כי אני מאמינה שזה ממש כרטיס הביקור של החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חוץ מזה, אחד מהחברים של אבא הוא בעלים של בית דפוס בעכו,
כך שידענו שתהיה לנו הנחה משמעותית בהזמנות.

חפרתי בפינטרסט מלאאאא, החלטתי לשלב את אהבתי לינשופים בהזמנה,
גם כמעין בדיחה על זה שאנחנו זוג שאף פעם לא יוצא לבלות ("חיות לילה"...),
ובסופו של דבר, עלה לי הרעיון להזמנה הזו.
יחד עם זה, 
למרות שבית הדפוס הדפיס לי את ההזמנה, ועשה לי את הביגים (נו – הלחיצות האלו שמדגישות את המקום של הקיפול) – אני הייתי צריכה לשבת ולחתוך דגלון-דגלון בכל ההזמנות שהוצאנו.
לא היה קל.

בסופו של דבר, ההזמנות עלו לנו 2,000 שקלים, ותאמינו לי כשאני אומרת שיצאנו בזיל הזול, בעזרת החבר של אבא.
כל הזמנה, בגלל הגודל (כל הקיפולים וכו'), הודפסה לבדה על דף (כ30/40) מתכתי בצבע פנינה (יקררר).
על זה תוסיפו את הסימון לקיפול,
על זה את אישורי ההגעה שהוספנו, מאותו סוג דף,
ואפילו הדפסנו שם איזה 7 עותקים של הכתובה (צבעונית, רק זהב, כמה עותקים למקרה שיקרה לה משהו וכו').
בדקתי את העלות של זה, סתם לספורט, בבית דפוס אחר, ונתנו לי הצעה של יותר מ5,000.
אז מבחינתי,
למרות שלרוב זה ישמע כאילו השתגעתי לגמרי שהוצאתי 2,000 ₪ על הזמנות – 
מבחינתי חסכתי 3,000


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

עוד תמונה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

אה, והנה היא כשהיא פתוחה:


----------



## ronitvas (18/1/14)

LOVE


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

ההזמנה הקודמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתה אמורה להיות מקופלת למעין ספרון שנפתח כמו אקורדיון


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

איזה הזמנה מהממת ומושקעת! איך אני אוהבת כאלה


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה!! 
כיף לי לשמוע,
השקעתי בה הרבה


----------



## arapax (19/1/14)

מקסים


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

כיף לשמוע שהיא מוצאת חן


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/14)

מהמם! 
איזו השקעה, איזו הזמנה יצירתית. 
ובכלל, אני מאד אוהבת ינשופים.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מסיבת רווקות 
מי מכן שעקבה אחרי המלט-דאון המטורף שלי לפני כשבועיים, בטח זוכרת שכמה בנות הודיעו שלא יגיעו למסיבת רווקות,
ביניהן אחת מהחברות הקרובות.
אני לא אגיד שהסיפור נפתר, כי זה עדיין מציק לי,
אבל שחררתי מזה באותו הערב, ועד אחרי החתונה.
החלטתי, והצלחתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה לנו שם מלא אלכוהול, מצגת שאלון *מצוינת*, כמה משחקי שתייה וכמה חברות שעושות כיף.
התחלנו בדירה של חברה, המשכנו לרקוד במועדון וסיימנו את הלילה כשאנחנו דוחפות סושי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה כיף


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

מתנה לרווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוף,
חבל לי שאין לי תמונה של המתנה כשהיא סגורה - 
זו קופסת קרטון צבעונית, כל אחת בצבע שונה.

קניתי אותן בחנות של הכל בשקל כזו (נ -לא באמת בשקל, אבל אתן יודעות על מה אני מדברת).

הרעיון של המתנה היה להיות כמו אופרה - "הדברים שאני הכי אוהבת" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הקופסה עצמה עלתה לי 7 שקלים,
בתוכו יש שוקולד משובח עם מלח או עם פלפל צ'ילי,
קרם גוף סופלה של ללין,
גרביים מפנקות לחורף 
ותה מצויןןןןן של ויסוצקי, מהסדרה הסופר יקרה וטעימה שלהם.

נראה לי שזה כל מה שהיה שם.
כל מתנה עלתה לי באיזור ה75 ש"ח,
וברור לי שזה נחשב יקר יותר מהרגיל,
אבל בגלל שהייתה לי מסיבת רווקות קטנה, הרגשתי שאני יכולה להשקיע בכל אחת ואחת מהן.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

התארגנות 
בבית.
יש לי בעיות גב רציניות, והיה לי מאוד חשוב שנעשה את ההתארגנות והצילומים ואז אני אוכל לצאת מהשמלה ולנוח איזה שעה-שעתיים.
בדיעבד – החלטה הכי טובה שקיבלתי בחתונה הזו.
היה כיף ונעים להתארגן בבית,
הרגשנו בנוח,
הכלבלבון שלנו הסתובב חופשי בין כל הספקים ולא ידע את נפשו מרוב אושר (אנשים גורמים לו אושר. לא בשר),
הבחור התארגן בקומה למעלה, אצל ההורים,
ואני ושאר הבנות – למטה, ביחידת הדיור.


----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

מתוקייייייי


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

נכוןןןןןן!! 
היה לנו כ"כ חשוב שהוא יהיה איתנו במהלך היום,
גם מהסיבה הפרקטית - לא רצינו שישאר לבד כ-ל היום,
וגם כי הוא לגמרי חלק מהמשפחה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חבל שלא יכולנו להביא אותו איתנו לאולם,
אבל זה היה עושה לו עוול.

במקום זה,
הוא קיבל את הבייביסיטר האהוב עליו בעולם (הגנן של ההורים) ששמר עליו כל הלילה, עד שחזרנו, וגם מלא חטיפים


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

איפור ושיער - סוזי אריאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מדהימה.
אין לי מילים.
עוד בתיק עבודות – נשביתי.
אח"כ, כשהמחיר התאים, בכלל שמחתי,
ובאיפור ניסיון – כבר לא הייתה דרך חזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כצלמת, אני אומרת לכן חד וחלק – לא צריך מסיכה על הפנים.
לא צריך.
תודה לאל שגם סוזי בגישה הזו.

מאפרת שתגיד לכן שכן צריך מלא מייקאפ – כנראה שהיא לא יודעת להתמודד עם עור הפנים שלכן.
מכירות את האגדה האורבנית הזאת, שאומרת שצריך לבחור איזו דרך אמצע בין איפור שיראה יפה בלייב לבין איפור שיראה יפה בתמונות?
תבחרו צלם טוב ומאפרת טובה ולא תצטרכו לבחור.
לא הייתה לי מסיכה (באמת בדקתי. טוב טוב.), האיפור היה עדין (טוב, נו, בעיניים הבאנו איזו בומבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), השיער היה כמו שחלמתי עליו, והכל החזיק מעמד בדיוק לפי הציפיות.
את הצמה, אגב, הייתי אמורה לשחרר אחרי החופה, כי ידענו שהיא עומדת להתפרק (פישטייל זה לא עמיד במיוחד, בטח לא בסגנון שאני רציתי, בטח לא בריקודים ובחיבוקים של חתונות) – כמובן ששכחתי לפרק אותה.
היא החזיקה ככה-ככה, אבל זה לגמרי באשמתי, ולגמרי לא נורא.
האיפור, לעומת זאת – 
בטון.
מלט.
מתנחל. לא זז. לא מתפנה. 
צילמתי את עצמי למחרת בבוקר – העיניים נראו בדיוק אותו הדבר (חוץ מזה שהן קצת פוזלות עקב הנגאובר שלקח לי יומיים לצאת ממנו).
(ורק להבהיר – הוא ממש לא הרגיש לי ככה על העור. הוא לא הרגיש לי בכלל, האמת.)

אגב, סוזי גם עשתה איפור ושיער לשתי האימהות, לעוד דודה, ולעוד שתי צעירות – 
היא שדה. היא מהירה. היא מקצועית. היא כ"כ טובהההההההההההההההההה,
ובעיקר – היא מקסימה.
היה כיף לבלות איתה ולהעביר איתה את כל הבוקר


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

לפני ואחרי


----------



## סימהמה (18/1/14)

ואווווווווו!!!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)




----------



## soosh1 (19/1/14)

מהממת!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

סטילס - מור אלנקוה 
כמו שאמרתי, אני צלמת.
לא היו כאן ויתורים.
מור יהיה הצלם שלי.

חוץ מזה שהוא צלם בחסד עליון, הוא גם חבר מהלימודים, ואני מעריצה של העבודות שלו, גם בלי קשר לחתונות.
סגרנו על מחיר רגיל לגמרי, והוא פראייר, כי הוא יכל לבקש גם את הבן הבכור שלי ולקבל אותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הצלמת השנייה היתה אמורה להיות אורלי פרל ניר, אבל היא לא הייתה זמינה בחתונה שלנו, אז יוסי קרסו הוכרז כצלם שני ויצאנו לדרך.

אני כ"כ מרוצההההההההההההההה 
קודם כל – 
אני לא פוטוגנית.
אני לא.
עזבו את התמונות שתראו כאן.
אני לא.
אבל מור הוא אמן.
הוא גאון.
הוא מידאס.
מתוך 1300 תמונות שקיבלנו (וחברים – גם כאן, כצלמת, אני רוצה להדגיש שזה ממש לא הכמות, אלא האיכות. לפעמים גם רק תמונה אחת ויחידה יכולה לרגש כמו מיליון אחרות), חלק יצאו סבירות, וחלק יצאו 
מהממות,
מעלפות,
לא סבירות בעליל,
גורמות לי לפרפר על הרצפה ולחייג למד"א 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

הוא כבר יודע כמה שאני מעריכה את העבודה שלו,
אבל שוב – כמו עם סוזי – 
מעבר למקצועיות שלו, וגם של יוסי,
הוא פשוט כיפי!!


----------



## ronitvas (18/1/14)

את גומרת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
מתפקעת פה מצחוק ואנשים חושבים שהתחרפנתי


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

צחוק טוב לבריאות,
תבואי כל יום


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

וידאו - איתי מדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עדיין אין לנו את הסרט, כמובן, אבל אני בכל זאת רוצה להמליץ על איתי.
חיפשתי מישהו שיכין לנו סרט שיהיה יותר תיעודי ופחות "קליפי", בעיקר בגלל שאני מגיעה מעולם הדוקו.
RAY OF LIGHT המליצה לי עליו, ובאמת אהבתי את העבודות שלו וסגרנו איתו.
בינתיים, הוא שלח לנו כמה קטעים קצרים מכל אירועי החתונה, רק כדי שנצליח להזכר במה שהיה באותו יום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני ממש מבסוטית ממה שקיבלנו עד עכשיו ומחכה בקוצר רוח לסרט השלם.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

שמלה - רקל רשף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הופה.
הגענו לנושא רגיש.
אני לא רזה.
אני. לא. רזה.
בכלל.

מיד אחרי שהבחור הציע לי נישואים, נכנס לחיי הסיוט הגדול:

אני נכנסת לחנות של שמלות כלה, ואין לי שום דבר למדוד, כי הכל במידות קטנות.


לא הייתי מוכנה להביא את עצמי למצב כזה במציאות, כי זה יכל לבאס אותי ברמות אחרות.
עשיתי קצת מחקר ומצאתי את בריידלישס – 
ליין של שמלות כלה של רקל רשף ואוהד איתן נורי, שמיועד לכלות קצת יותר גדולות.
הפרזנטורית של הליין הייתה ריי שגב המדהימה, והשמלות עשו עליי רושם.
עקבתי אחרי שניהם קצת, ברשתות החברתיות, והבנתי שאוהד איתן נורי הזה הוא לא הקאפ אוף טי שלי.
הלכתי לרקל באופן עצמאי – יש לה חנות בבן יהודה, ושם היא מחזיקה טיפל'ה דגמים במידות גדולות יותר וכל השאר הן שמלות כלה במידות רגילות וקטנות.
מדדתי,
התאהבתי,
סגרתי.

לא רק שהיא הורידה ממני גזיליון קילוגרמים,
היא גם עשתה את זה בצורה שיכולתי לנשום, למרות המחוך (שלא רואים!),
ובלי קישוטי "עזה" למיניהם.

מבחינת לו"ז – לפעמים היא עמדה בו יותר ולפעמים פחות,
לפעמים חפרתי לה קצת יותר מכלה ממוצעת והיה ברור שהיא לא מתה על זה,
אבל התוצאה הסופית יפה לאללה, וגם היה לי מאוד נוח איתה בכל המדידות וכו'.

אממה.
הייתה פאשלה אחת.
פייר – אני לא מחפשת אשמים, באמת שלא, אבל זו כן פאדיחה שלה.
בערך שבוע לפני החתונה, נסעתי אליה עם השמלה, אחרי שכבר אספתי אותה שבוע לפני כן, עם איזשהו תיקון שהיה צריך לבצע בשמלה.
התיקון לא היה משהו שסתם בא לי לא טוב בעין, מדובר בתיקון חשוב (משהו בצווארון נפרם קצת).
הגעתי אליה,
תיקנו,
אפילו שינינו קצת את האורך של השמלה,
היא ארזה לי את השמלה ונסעתי הביתה.
פאסט פורוורד ליום החתונה.
אני פורסת את השמלה על המיטה.
מוציאה את החגורה,
החצאית הנוספת.
מסדרת.
מחפשת את השרוכים.
איפה השרוכים?!
איך אני אסגור את השמלה בלי שרוכים?!?!

רגע של היסטריה,
טלפון לרקל,
התנצלות והוראות: "יש את זה בכל חנות בדים! שרוכי סגירה, בכל חנות!".
עברו 10 דקות שנראו כמו נצח,
בהן אח שלי נסע במהירות האור עם אמא,
שהגיעה לחנות שהייתה סגורה,
דפקה על השמשה: "הבת שלי מתחתנת היום!! אתה לא יכול להיות בהפסקה!!!"
והופ – השרוכים הגיעו.

אמרתי את זה כבר אז – 
אם זה הקרייסס חתונה שלי – אני קונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וזה אכן היה היחידי, אז הכל היה בסדר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





אז בנות - כשאתן יוצאות מהמעצב או מהתופרת.... ודאו שלקחתן הכל


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

"מה את עושה קעקוע?! חשבת על איך שהוא יראה עוד כמה שנים, עם שמלת כלה?!"
(חברה מהצבא, לפני בערך 10 שנים...)


אז ככה הוא נראה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## hadasa81 (20/1/14)

מהממת ממש!! 
אהבתי מאוד את יפייפיה


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה! 
זה באמת היה אחד הדברים שהכי הטרידו אותי לפני החתונה.
אני שמחה שלא יצאתי פיל לבן ענק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/1/14)

איזה סיפור! 
אני ממש נהנית מסגנון הכתיבה שלך וכיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך. 
הקרייסיס נשמע לגמרי מלחיץ... 

אגב, יש לי חברה שביום החתונה, נקרע לחתן החלק של המפשעה במכנסיים. שלחו שליח במיוחד שהלך ואסף מכנס אחר מהחנות. אבל זה מלחיץ!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

הינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי כותבת על הינומה?!
זו שהתחרטה על בחירה בהינומה ארוכה!
כן, זה נראה מלכותי כשזה עובד כמו שצריך,
אבל כשהדרך לחופה היא במעין סיבוב, יוצא שההינומה נראית כמו סמרטוט!!!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

וככה היא נראית כשהיא יפה: 
אוף, הייתה כזו גם בקצר,
למה לא לקחתי אותה?


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
על האהבה שלי לקרן וולף כבר הצהרתי. 
למרות שאני מאוד אוהבת תכשיטים, אני לא מסתובבת עם הרבה.
שרשראות אני לא שמה כ"כ, כי יש לי צלקת מאיזה ניתוח על הצוואר – כולם טוענים שלא רואים אותה, אבל אני יודעת שהיא שם, ואני לא רוצה למשוך אליה עוד יותר תשומת לב.
צמידים זה הדבר הכי מעצבן בעולם.
עגילים – זה כבר אחלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז התייעצתי עם חברה שעובדת אצל קרן וולף (מקרי לגמרי, נשבעת), והיא חשבה על איזה דגם בשבילי.
כשהגעתי לחנות, היא לא הייתה, אבל קרן בעצמה כן הייתה.
הראיתי לה תמונות של השמלה, תיארתי לה את איך שהשיער והאיפור יראו,
והיא הוציאה לי עגילים ספציפיים, ואמרה שהיא תעשה אותם עם כמה נגיעות של כחול, כדי שיתאימו יותר ללוק הכללי.
הכינו לי אותם במקום,
עלו לי 700 ₪.
שווה כל שקל.
גם המתנות למלוות, אגב, נקנו שם – שרשראות מקסימות, בערך 200 ומשהו לכל אחת.
גם התכשיטים של האמהות נקנו שם,
ובזכות כל הקנייה הענקית הזו, קיבלנו הנחות משמעותיות (חוץ מאשר על העגילים שלי, כי הם נעשו בהזמנה מיוחדת).


----------



## lanit (20/1/14)

אההההה איזה לק!!! 
מהמם!
לא הייתי בטוחה אם זה הלק בחתונה, עד שראיתי את הבולרו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עדיין לא הגעתי לסוף, אבל בינתיים מאוד נהנית מהחפירות, מהכתיבה ומהתמונות שלכם (אתם כאלה חמודים, ואת יפהפיה!)


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
יואווווווווווווווווווווווווווו, איזו סאגה זו הייתה.

מי שעוקבת אחרי כאן בטח זוכרת את התגלית המרעישה שגיליתי (אחרי כולן, אבל נו – לפחות גיליתי אותה מתישהו) על הנעליים של רוני קנטור, שהן בכלל מיוצרות בתאילנד, ושדגמים דומים בצורה מחשידה נמכרים שם במחירים של פחות מ100 ₪ לנעל היקרה ביותר.
הייתה נעל ספציפית מהקטלוג שלה, שמאוד מאוד רציתי. חיפשתי אותה בקטלוג של המפעל בתאילנד ולא מצאתי, והחלטתי שזו נעל חתונה, וזה בסדר להוציא עליה 500 שקלים.
הגענו לחנות, מדדתי, שיכנעתי את עצמי שהיא נוחה, קניתי והלכתי (זוג 1#).
ניסיתי ללכת איתה בבית כמה פעמים, ורציתי למות.
בינתיים, בן דוד שלי הביא לנו גזיליון זוגות נעליים מאותו מפעל בתאילנד (הוא גר שם, ולמפעל יש כמה חנויות). התאהבתי באחד הזוגות, הוא גם היה לי נוח, והכרזתי על הזוג הזה כנעלי החתונה החדשות שלי (זוג 2#).

בינתיים הבנתי שאני צריכה נעליים להחלפה לריקודים.
החלטתי שבא לי מגף. דמוי אגג. על פלטפורמה. עם פאייטים. כחולים.
הפכתי את אי ביי, גם את עלי אקספרס, ובסוף מצאתי (בחיי שלא חשבתי שאמצא משהו כ"כ ספציפי)!
קניתי (זוג 3#), 
חיכיתי וחיכיתי,
ומי לא בא?
המגף.
בסוף הוא הגיע, איזה שבוע לפני החתונה,
אבל אז התחילו לי ספקות – אולי זו נעל מכוערת? (היא לא)
אולי היא לא תהיה נוחה? (היא כן)
ואז החלטתי שאני חייבת נעל אחרת להחלפה.
מטורפת? כן.
משהו עומד בדרכה? לא.
הזוג הרביעי(!!!!) שנקנה לחתונה הזו היה מפאקינג קרוקס,
הוא מהמם,
אני אלך איתו בלי סוף בלי קשר לחתונה,
הוא נוח,
ועלה לי 200 ומשהו שקלים.

בסופו של דבר הנעל הראשונה נזנחה לגמרי,
הנעל השנייה הייתה עליי מקבלת הפנים ועד החופה,
המגף היה עליי בריקודים,
והקרוקס היה עליי בצילומים המקדימים.

כן.
קוראים לי ר' ואני מכורה לנעליים.


(בתמונה - קרוקס והמגף מעלי אקספרס)


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

הנעליים מתאילנד


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

עוד תמונה של הקרוקס


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

וגם הראשונות, שנזנחו:


----------



## soosh1 (20/1/14)

מעלפות 
הכי מעצבן שהן גם לא נוחות וגם יקרות בטירוף :/


----------



## Piece of Wood (18/1/14)

זה באמת מקרוקס?? 
לא הייתי מנחשת, אני אשקול ברצינות לבקר שם...


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

לגמרי קרוקס, 
ואם אני לא טועה,
הייתה עוד נעל שם שחבתי עליה.
אני לא זוכרת אותה בכלל,
אבל לגמרי שווה לקפוץ לשם.


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/1/14)

לא מאמינה שהן מקרוקס! ממש יפות 
וגם המגפיים הורסים, בסוף לא נעלת אותם?


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

את המגפיים כן נעלתי - 
בריקודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




השמלה ארוכה ממש, אז לא ראו אותם בכלל.

היה לי נוח בטירוף!!

אגב, אמרו לי שיהיה לי מאוד חם איתם,
אבל היה לי בסדר גמור.
(אולי בגלל שלא הייתי עם גרביונים?)

וכמובן שעכשיו, ביום יום, אני חורשת על המגפיים האלו


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

הקהל דורש, הקהל יקבל - עוד מהקרוקס 
הייתי די בשוק שמצאתי נעליים מתאימות בקרוקס, יומיים לפני החתונה,
אז צילמתי אותן באוטו ושלחתי לבסט שתאשר


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

ועוד


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

טבעות נישואין 
אין כאן משהו מיוחד מדי – 
ג'קסון איט איז.
פייר – אני אוהבת את הטבעת שלי, אבל היא שורטת בטירוף.
אני חושבת שאגיע אליהם בקרוב ואבקש לנסות לשייף אותה או משהו.

בינתיים, בצילומי ניו בורן ותינוקות שאני עושה, אני ממש מורידה אותה, כי אני חוששת לשרוט את הקטנטנים!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

בגדי חתן - דורון אשכנזי 
הבחור שלי לא נמוך בכלל,
ובכלל – הוא די דוגמן (ואני די מאוהבת) – יש לו גוף שכל דבר מתאים לו.
חיפשנו לו בכמה מקומות,
הכל היה או מבוגר או קצר,
וכשכמעט והתייאשנו..... הגענו לדורון אשכנזי.
וואלה, דורון לא זול בכלל!!
אבל! הבגדים שלו מדהימים!
הרכבנו שם את החליפה-הלא-חליפתית, ואת הבלייזר החלטנו להשאיר בחנות ולחפש במקום אחר.
הוא נמצא כעבור כחצי שעה, בזארה.
מושלם!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

נעלי חתן - גם מדורון אשכנזי


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

זר 
מי כאן זוכרת את המסע שלי אחרי הלבנדר?
למי שלא זוכרת – 

http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=173109064
(מה שאתן מחפשות נמצא תחת הסעיף ההזוי)

אז חוץ מזר הלבנדר הקטנצ'יק והמצחיק, היה גם זר אמיתי –
לימוניום, למי שמתעניינת.


----------



## תותית1212 (22/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

קישוט לאוטו 
אי ביי + רחוב מטלון בת"א.
הבנים קישטו בעצמם, ושלחו תמונה לאישור, בזמן שהתארגנתי.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מפגש ומקדימים


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

פארק המחצבה בכרמיאל 
גרה כאן כל החיים שלי,
מעולם לא ידעתי שיש כזה דבר יפה במרחק של שתי שניות מהבית


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

וגם שכמייה לחורף 
וואו - אחת הקניות המוצלחות בחתונה הזו.
די בטוחה שזה מה שהציל אותי מדלקת ריאות.

שמתי אותה בין צילום לצילום,
נוח ממש, הרבה יותר ממעיל,
לא קימט לי את השמלה,
ובעיקר - חימם לאללה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(וכן - היא לגמרי למכירה)


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

נווווווווווו


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## סימהמה (18/1/14)

מזכיר קצת את דורותי על שביל האבנים הצהובות 
תמונה מדליקה!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מה יהיה?!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

לא מוותרת, התמונה הזו תעלה!!


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## niva99 (18/1/14)

תמונה "כמו פעם"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזכיר קצת את בת פרעה המציצה מסבך קני הסוף...


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

בת פרעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש מוזר לי שלא ידעתי שהמקום הזה קיים בכרמיאל.
באמת - אני כאן כל החיים שלי,
זה מוזר.

תגלית מצוינת לקראת חתונה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## סימהמה (18/1/14)

מקסים


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מקום - WHITE, פרדס חנה 
כמו שסיפרתי, האח של החתן (והגיס הטרי שלי) התחתן בדיוק שנה לפנינו.
הוא התחתן ב"בקתה ביער", שהיה מקום עם האווירה שאני חיפשתי בשביל החתונה שלנו, אבל נו באמת – מספיק גרוע שגנבנו את התאריך, גם נגנוב את המקום? די חששתי שכל האורחים מצד החתן יחשבו שמדובר בשידור חוזר.
אז חיפשנו מקום עם אווירה דומה, קרי – לא אולם ענק עם תקרה גבוהה וחלונות זכוכית, אלא משהו יותר כפרי, יותר ביתי.
חיפשנו די הרבה ובעזרת הפורום המדהים הזה, הגעתי אל הווייט.
כשהגענו, מאוד התרשמנו מהעיצוב של המקום.
העיצוב הבסיסי מקסים מקסים מקסים, לא צריך להוסיף עליו כלום – עדין, פשוט ויפה.
קראתי מראש ביקורות על האוכל והתרשמתי לטובה.
ישבנו עם איש המכירות,
דיברנו על מחירים,
והתברר לנו שהמקום יקר לנו.
חשבנו על זה, ובסוף החלטנו ללכת על זה בכל זאת – קיצצנו במקומות אחרים בתקציב, וסגרנו בווייט.
אחד המקומות בהם קיצצנו, אגב, היה בסעיף של הדי ג'יי – לקחנו די ג'יי מרשימת המומלצים של המקום, והייתה שם פאדיחה ענקית (שתפורט בהמשך). אני מאוד לא אהבתי את הדרך שאיש המכירות שלנו התמודד עם הסיטואציה שקרתה שם, ובהחלט ראיתי בו צד אחראי לעניין (לא בלעדי, ולא עיקרי, אבל נושא באחריות מסוימת למצב). זה אחד המינוסים העיקריים מהמקום.
אבל, אני חייבת להגיד שאנחנו מרוצים מהבחירה שלנו במקום – 
האוכל באמת טוב מאוד,
הצוות שמנהל את האירוע היה צוות מאוד מקצועי,
גם הניקיון היה בסדר גמור,
ובכלל – נראה שהאורחים מאוד נהנו.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

עוד קצת מהמקום


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

DIY


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

ברכות לחתנכלה 
בהמשך לעיצוב הינשופי, הכנתי כל מיני נוסחים של ברכות שהונחו בדליים לבנים במרכזי השולחנות. 
חברה טובה ונאמנה עברה בין השולחנות והודיעה שהחתן והכלה מאוד ישמח לקרוא את האיחולים של האורחים. 
בין הנוסחים היה: "חתן יקר, הנה כמה דברים שכדאי שתדע על הכלה שלך" (וגם הפוך, כמובן), "פניני חכמה לזוג הצעיר", "אני ידעתי שהזוג הזה נועד להיות כש...", "3 דברים שלמדתי מהזוג הצעיר:" ועוד כל מיני.

היה כ"כ כיף לקרוא את האיחולים והברכות אחרי החתונה!! מומלץ בחום.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

שלטי הכוונה 
שלטים על השולחנות ועל הבר – כל מיני הכוונות לאורחים – צלמו ותייגו באינסטגרם, יש שפמים ונשיקות וכו' וכו'.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

שפמים ונשיקות (ומקטרות ופפיונים) 
הורדתי דוגמא מאיזה אתר, קניתי סול מנצנץ, גזרתי והדבקתי (ושיגעתי את החתן עם כל הנצנים שפוזרו בכל הבית במשך שבועות).


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

שלטי "באתי בשביל הבירה" 
קניתי קאפה שחורה וטוש-גיר לבן, חתכתי, כתבתי והדבקתי. שווה כל שניה של עבודה – אנשים התלהבו מזה ממש


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

אני בכוונה לא מעלה תמונות של אורחים עם השלטים,
אבל שלא תחשבו שאין - השלטים היו מבוקשים בטירוף


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)




----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

פירוט של השלטים - חלק א'


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

פירוט של השלטים - חלק ב'


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

השלט הכי מבוקש 
צולם הכי הרבה,
מסתבר שעפו עליו


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

נא לכבות פלאפונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלט מהלך


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

עזרה II בשירותים 
חבל לי שלא אני הצבתי אותה בשירותים, כי היא הייתה אמורה להיות מונחת קצת יותר יפה,
וגם חבל לי שלא אני צילמתי, כי ממש התגאיתי בה, ולא הסברתי את זה למור כמו שצריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה היה שם?
מגבונים לחים באריזה קומפקטית, שנגנבו בשלב התחלתי מאוד של הערב ולאף אחת לא נשאר,
3 ספריי גוף של ויקטוריה סיקרטס, לרענון - נשאר אחד, אבל מסתבר שחברות שלי ניגשו אליי בסוף החתונה ושאלו אם הן יכולות לקחת, ואמרתי להן כן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממחטות רגילות,
סיכות ביטחון, ובכלל - ערכת תפירה קטנה,
גומיות לשיער,
מקלות אוזניים (לתיקון איפור)
ו..... זהו?
הסלסלאות היפות נקנו באיקאה, ועכשיו הן משמשות אותי בבית (איזה תירוץ טוב בשביל לקנות אותן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מה יהיה?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

עוד תמונה לערכת עזרה II


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

רב רפורמי - גרי טישקוף 
אז רבנות זה לא אני.
ועל אף היותנו יהודים כשרים מכל כיוון, אנחנו נתחתן בקפריסין או בפראג ממש בקרוב, בעיקר כי אנחנו חיים במדינה חשוכה שאין בה חופש דת ובגלל שבשביל להתחתן כאן אני צריכה או להתכחש ליהדות שלי ולהפוך למחוסרת דת, או לעבור את עניין המקווה-הדרכת כלות-שטר מכירה בעד תרי זוזי ושלושה גמלים.
היה לי מאוד חשוב להשאר עם טקס יהודי, ולא טקס חילוני כזה או אחר, והחלטנו לבחור רב רפורמי.
לחתן, אגב, ממש לא היה אכפת. מבחינתו, שהכלב יחתן אותנו, או שלא יהיה טקס בכלל. היה לו קצת קשה עם זה שאנחנו הולכים להוציא מלא כסף "סתם", אבל כשהוא הבין עד כמה חשוב לי שלא לעבור ברבנות לצורך החתונה, הוא הסכים והתפשר.
(ואמנם לא יכולתי להיות בטוחה עוד יותר בקשר שלנו, בכל זאת היה נחמד לראות שאנחנו מצליחים להתגבר על איזשהו פער משמעותי כבר בתחילת הדרך שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
בהמלצת הצלם שלנו פנינו לגרי טישקוף מזכרון יעקב,
הגענו לפגישה, ראינו כי טוב וסגרנו.
מבחינת מחיר – המחיר הרגיל שלו הוא 1500 ₪. שאלתי אותו אם הוא עושה הנחות לסטודנטים, והוא הסביר קצת על זה ששירותי דת רפורמיים בישראל לא מתוקצבים על ידי המדינה, אבל אמר שאם יש בעיה של כסף, אז מבחינתו, שניתן לו כל סכום שנראה לנו לנכון ושאנחנו יכולים לעמוד בו.
חשבנו לתת לו קצת פחות, בין 1000 ל1300 ₪, אבל אחרי שקיבלנו את המתנות המאוד נדיבות מהאורחים שלנו (שמאוד הפתיעו אותנו), החלטנו לתת לו את הסכום המקורי שביקש.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

הכתובה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

סוג של תשל"כ


----------



## AddIn (19/1/14)

מה זה תשל"כ?


----------



## rivkuntz (19/1/14)

"תמונה שיש לכל כלה"


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

בדרך לחופה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

סאגת הברזת הדי ג'יי 
למי שלא זוכרת:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=172058353
בסופו של דבר, החלטתי שכן לחשוף שמדובר בדי ג'יי שהיא בחורה, ולא בחור,
ואני מניחה שמכאן כבר אפשר לעשות תחקיר לבד (כמה יש כאלו כבר?!)
מי שסגרה עם די ג'יי וחוששת שמדובר בשלה, וחוששת מסיפור דומה, מוזמנת להתייעץ איתי.
מה שאני יכולה להגיד עכשיו, בדיעבד, על כל הסיפור – 
אני חושבת שמדובר חד משמעית באחריות של הדי ג'יי ושל האולם,
אני חושבת שכל הצדדים התנהלו כאן בצורה לא מקצועית – ואני אפילו כוללת את עצמי בסיפור. למה? לא כי אני חושבת שגם אנחנו עשינו משהו לא בסדר שגרם ל"אי ההבנה" הזו, אלא שלא הייתי צריכה לדבר על זה עם איש המכירות של האולם, ולא לבוא אליו בטענות.
זו *כן* אחריות שלהם, אבל זה ממש הביא ל"דם רע" בינינו, והמשך ההתנהלות מול איש המכירות מטעם האולם הייתה מאוד לא נעימה.


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

הדי ג'יי שהגיע ועשה שמח - אורי בס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם כן מרשימת המומלצים של האולם.
דיברנו בטלפון,
קראתי עליו במיט4מיט,
נפגשנו,
ראינו כי טוב,
סגרנו.
בגלל שאנחנו מהצפון והוא מהמרכז, עשינו את פגישת המוזיקה כבר בפגישת ההיכרות, ועשינו עוד כל מיני השלמות במייל ובטלפון.
אני אציין לטובה את זה שכל מיני שירים שהוא שם לב שאהבנו, במהלך ההתלבטויות, הוא השמיע במהלך קבלת הפנים. זה היה ממש נחמד.
מבחינת מוזיקה בריקודים – אין לי מושג מה היה שם, בעיקר בגלל כמויות הואן גוך ששתיתי....
נראה לי ששמעתי פה ושם "איזו מוסיקה טובה! זה די ג'יי ממש טוב!", אבל יש מצב שהזיתי.


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/14)

לא הזית  
הוא היה הדיג'יי גם שלנו, ועד היום לא מפסיקים לדבר על המוזיקה שהיתה בחתונה.
הוא פשוט תותח


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

השירים הנבחרים 
אחרי אינספור התלבטויות, הנה השלישיה שלנו – 

שיר כניסה לחופה – 
סונגבירד, הגרסה של אווה קסידי:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q
התזמון, אגב, היה מצוין – לפנינו נכנסה שיירת הילדים (ילדת פרחים, נושא טבעת וכמובן – נושא השלט "נא לכבות פלאפונים") ואנחנו נכנסנו בשלב של "אנד איי לאב יו, איי לאב יו, איי לאב יו, לייק נוור ביפור...."

שיר שבירת כוס – 
הקיו המיתולוגי של מבט לספורט:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Uzs7gDVEI

סלואו – 
A WHOLE NEW WORLD, מאלדין, בגרסה של ג'סיקה סימפסון וניק לאשיי
(וכאן גם פרצתי בבכי מטורף של הקלה והתייפחתי על החתן, כך שכנראה שזו הייתה הבחירה הנכונה. אין מה לעשות, אני ילדת דיסני ותמיד אהיה.)


----------



## AnatOfBodom (18/1/14)

שיר מדהים סונגבירד 
אוהבת את כל הגרסאות, של אווה, של פליטווד מאק ושל ג'ון פרושיאנטה


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

נכוןןןןן 
שיר מקסים-מקסים,
אני מאוד שלמה עם הבחירה בו


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

סרט חברים – לגמרי סינמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7C880PVjk&app=desktop

החברים שלנו אדירים.
(והחבר שאחראי על העריכה וחלקים טכניים אחרים בסרט גם עושה את זה בצורה מקצועית, אז מי שמעוניינת – אפשר לפנות אלי במסר אישי)


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

מתנות לאורחים - עציצי תבלין 
צ'ילי חריף, בזיליקום אדום, זעתר, נענע ועוד ועוד.
קנינו אותם במשתלת ינאי בכרמיאל,
הזמנו 300 וקצת אנשים, למרות שרציתי חתונה קטנה בהרבה,
והחלטנו להזמין 170 עציצים, כדי שבטוח יהיו מספיק, ומנהל האירוע אמר שהוא יעמיד דיילת ליד העציצים שתבהיר שמדובר בעציץ לכל משפחה ולא לכל אורח.
בסופו של דבר, לשמחתנו הרבה, הגיעו 185 מוזמנים (בדיוק הסכום שהתחייבנו עליו, אגב) – 
כך יצא שהיה עציץ כמעט לכל אורח!
אנחנו מאוד מאוד מרוצים מהשירות שקיבלנו במשתלה, ולמרות שבטוח יכולנו להשיג את העציצים במחיר זול יותר (יצא לנו 12 ₪ לעציץ, כולל כלי החרסינה), אנחנו שמחים שסגרנו שם. השירות היה מעל למצופה – הכל היה מוכן בדיוק ביום שביקשנו, ובעצם היה מוכן עוד קודם, כי הוא לא רצה לקחת סיכונים. מיכה השקה את העציצים במשך כמה ימים לפני שאספנו אותם, כך שקיבלנו אותם רעננים ויפים.
הכנתי דגלונים קטנים לעציצים,
וחבל לי שאין לנו תמונה טובה יותר של העציצים =/


----------



## יוסי האדום (18/1/14)

אפשר לשאול שאלה שעלתה אצלנו...? 
איך משנעים 170 עציצים? ארגזים? הזמנת משלוח?


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

איך מכניסים 170 עציצים לפרייבט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז קודם כל -
מדובר בעציצים יחסית קטנים, כך שהצלחנו להכניס הכל לאוטו הרגיל שלנו, בקושי (בבגאז', על המושבים האחוריים וגם עליי), בארגזים נמוכים אך לא סגורים, וכך הבאנו אותם מהמשתלה, הביתה.

לאולם כבר היינו צריכים רכב גדול יותר כי היו עוד דברים להביא,
ושם כבר ביקשנו עזרה מאבא שלי, שיש לו טרנזיט


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

עוד מהעציצים


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

ועוד מהעציצים 
בדרכם לאולם, יום לפני החתונה


----------



## rivkuntz (18/1/14)

זזה לישון... 
יכול להיות שמחר יעלו לי עוד כמה פרטים,
וכמובן - יהיה סיכומון חתונה


----------



## Sofi Sh (18/1/14)

מדהים!!! 
איזה כיף לראות חתונה כזאת שמחה ועם המון DIY!!
מזל טוב והמון המון אושר!!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## AddIn (19/1/14)

ריבקונצ 
איזה כיף הקרדיטים שלך!
שמחה שהיום המדהים שלך עבר בטוב.
נראה נהדר!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

נו....... בקרוב אצלך!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה לקרדיטים שלך כבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(צריך חתונה קודם, נכון, אבל עדיין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AddIn (21/1/14)

אוטוטו


----------



## ronitvas (19/1/14)

אם מבטיחים צריך לקיים!!! 
הלו?! 
לט הבטחת לנו סיכום, עוד פרטים, עוד קצת תמונות..... ???


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

צודקת, צודקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנה, מתחילה עם צילומי השלמות שונים


----------



## JewelStone88 (18/1/14)

מ-ה-מ-מ(ת)!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ספיצ'לס...  אבל לגמרי!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

יהה, תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לשם כיוונתי


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/1/14)

מזל טוב!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה!


----------



## סימהמה (19/1/14)

מקסים!!! 
הכל נראה כל כך יפה! המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לקבל פידבקים כאלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה


----------



## soosh1 (20/1/14)

איזה כיף!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים שכיף לקרוא ורק לרצות להעתיק! חח  רק אושר ואהבה בהמשך ??


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

העתיקי חופשי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון תודה


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

סיכומון חתונה + טיפים 
וואווווווווווווווו,
איזו רכבת הרים!!!!!!!!

מההתרגשות והאושר של ההצעה,
לתכנונים בנונשלנטיות,
להבנה שעוד שניה החתונה ולא הספקתי חצי ממה שרציתי,
לאלף מחברות החתונה השונות,
ואלפי הרשימות שנכתבו בכל פינה,
לכעס על החצי שהוא לא עוזר בתכנון החתונה,
להבנה שהוא דווקא כן עוזר, יותר מרוב החתנים (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ולמה לעזאזל אני כועסת עליו?
להברזה ממסיבת הרווקות,
להפתעות מדהימות של אורחים שכן הגיעו,
לחו"לניקים שלנו שחיממו לי הלב כשחצו אוקיינוסים ובאו לחגוג איתנו,
מהשמלה, לתכשיטים, לאיפור ולשיער,
מהברזה של די ג'יי ועד לאורי בס המצוין,
מהשלטים והשפמים וערכת השירותים,
מהאוכל הטעים בטעימות, שלא הספקתי כמעט בכלל לאכול ממנו בחתונה עצמה,
לכמויות האלכוהול שדווקא כן שתיתי,
מהחשש של "איך עושים פיפי עם השמלה הזאת?!" ועד להבנה שפשוט לא עושים (!),
מהצילומים שלפני ועד קבלת התמונות,


מההיכרות שלי עם החצי השני שלי במועדון, כששנינו עוד בראש של צבא,
דרך התארים הראשונים של שנינו,
ועד להצהרת האהבה שלנו, מול כל העולם,
שידעו שמצאתי את מי שעושה לי טוב,
את המעבר מהחבר התומך לבן זוג לחיים,
מהדיבורים השטותיים על השמות של הילדים שלנו בדייט השני, ועד ההבנה שהוא-הוא הולך להיות האבא של הילדים שלי,
מהחיים שלי לפני שהכרתי אותו,
ולחיים שלי עכשיו - איתו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





זו הייתה רכבת הרים של רגשות, התפרצויות, מחסור בשינה,
דאגות, חששות,
עד הבוקר של החתונה.
*הבוקר שבו החלטתי שלא משנה כלום.*
כלום.
*זה יהיה יום מושלם.*
לא משנה מה יקרה,
יהיה גשם,
יהיו רוחות,
יגיעו 300 אורחים או שיגיעו 20.
לא משנה כלום.
בסוף היום אני אעמוד עם בחיר לבי מול הרב שבחרנו,
נחליף טבעות ונצהיר שזה - *זה זה.*



ועכשיו לפינה הפרקטית!!

- שמלה - ממליצה מכל הלב: תצלמו כל מדידה. כ-ל פעם שהשמלה מונחת עליכן - לצלם. מכל הזוויות. מקדימה, מאחורה, עם עוד בנאדם ליד, עם ידיים למעל ועם ידיים למטה - מכל הכיוונים.
למה? כי כשפתאום תתחילו לחשוב -אבל אולי השמלה שלי לא יפה? אולי אני נראית בה כמו פרה? תסתכלו בתמונות, תזכרו, ותחליטו מה הלאה - אולי היא באמת לא מחמיאה! אולי היא דווקא מאוד מחמיאה וסתם נהיית בריידזילתית?
לי זה עזר בטירוף. כל שלב במדידות - החל מהחלק התחתון של השמלה - המחוך והחצאית הפנימית, עוד שם התחלתי לצלם, ואני כ"כ מרוצה מזה!

- אורחים - מי שמשנה לו - יגיע. מי שלא משנה לו מספיק - לא יגיע. זה מאוד מאוד מאוד פשוט. אל תחשבו על מי שלא טרח להגיע, התרכזו רק במי שכן הגיע, מי שהפך עולמות והגיע מערד, מלונדון, מגרמינה או מארה"ב (טרו סטורי, כולם, בכפולות).

- האצלת סמכויות - אני בורכתי מאלוהים במלווה הכי טובה בעולם. "רק" מלווה אחת, שעשתה מעל ומעבר לקול אוף דוטי שלה. החל מלהיות איתי כל היום, להתרגש איתי ולשמוח ממש כאילו זו החתונה שלה (בכל זאת - חברות מגן חובה, זה עניין של חיים שלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), דרך מציאת פתרונות פרקטיים למצבים שדרשו את זה, ועד ללעבור בין השולחנות ולבקש מהאורחים שיכתבו לנו ברכות, וגם לעבור בין כל אחד מהגברברים שהרימו אותי על כיסא ולצעוק להם באוזן: "יש לה טיטניום בגב!! חסר לכם שאתם מפילים אותה!!!!!" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
את כל הדרך עד ליום החתונה ניהלתי בעצמי. 
באותו יום לא ניהלתי כלום כלום כלום.
להגיד שהכל עבד לפי המתוכנן? לא. הילדים לא ידעו לאן הם הולכים בשביל חופה, וגם הסדר שלהם היה מוזר,
ההינומה שלי נראתה כמו סמרטוט בגלל שהדרך לחופה הייתה בחצי סיבוב,
לא כל האוכל שהזמנו יצא החוצה בחתונה עצמה (איפה הארגנטינאית שהובטחה לי, עם סינטה וצ'וריסוס?! איפה ערימות המקרונים שהובטחו לי?!),
לא היו לנו מיליון איש על הרחבה,
ובחיי שנעלמו לי זוהרים.
(קניתי זוהרים ב400 שקלים. איפה הם?!)
(אגב,
מצאנו איפה הם, בסוף. אצל ילדת הפרחים ואח שלה, שחמדו לעצמם לפחות 3/4 מהזוהרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אז מה? אז כלום.
נהנינו,
האורחים נהנו,
היה מרגש וכיפי,
ונגמר.
והיה מושלם!

- רשימת צילום - שלחתי למור, מבעוד מועד, רשימה של דברים שהיה לי חשוב לצלם - הערכה בשירותים, העציצים, שפמים, שלטים וכו'. אני מבסוטית על זה, כי הוא באמת נצמד לרשימה! הדבר היחידי שכמעט ונשכח היה העציצים, אבל אפילו הם צולמו, כשהוא חזר לאוטו בסוף האירוע, עבר על הרשימה והבין שהעציצים לא צולמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז נכון שיכלו לצאת תמונות יפות יותר של העציצים היפים שלנו, אבל כשיש סיפור מאחורי תמונה, זה הרבה יותר נחמד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- צילומי שולחנות - כן, עשינו, היה שווה את זה.
אחרי החתונה הבנתי שאלו התמונות היחידות שיש לי עם שני דודים ספציפיים שאני אוהבת, וגם ההורים היו רגועים, שכל האורחים שלהם צולמו.
זה נכון שזה לקח זמן,
אבל יוסי תיקתק עניינים והזיז אותנו ממקום למקום, חסך מאיתנו אי נעימות על זה שלא יכולנו לעמוד ולדבר עם כולם.
היה אחלה.

בחירת ספקים - כמה שזה חשוב למצוא מישהו שאתם לא מתחברים אליו ברמה המקצועית, אלא גם ברמה האישית - אני לא יכולה להדגיש את זה מספיק.
בתור צלמת, אין חברה שמתחתנת ולא מתייעצת איתי על הצלם לחתונה ותמיד העצה שלי נשארת בעינה - יש המון צלמים טובים (וגם חאפרים, אבל לא נכנס לזה עכשיו). מה שחשוב זה שתהיה ביניכם כימיה. חשוב שיהיה לכם יום של כיף, שתהיו מבסוטים, שתרגישו בנוח עם הספקים שמלווים אתכם כ-ל היום.
אני כ"כ שמחה על הבחירה בסוזי (שיער ואיפור), במור ויוסי (סטילס) וגם באיתי (וידאו) - היה לנו כיף איתם, וזה כל כך כל כך כל כך חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





אני בטוח אזכר בעוד דברים, פה ושם,
וזה טוב,
כי אני לא הולכת לשום מקום -
הפורום הזה היה הבית הכי חם שלי בתקופת התכנונים לחתונה - 
אני אפילו לא יכולה להתחיל להסביר כמה שעזרתן לי - 
גם בפרקטיקה (פרופס לצילומים?! וואט דה פאק?!),
אבל בעיקר - בתמיכה. בזה שהעליתי על כתב דברים שהציקו לי, ומצאתי מענה - 
מצאתי בנות שנמצאות בזה יחד איתי, או שעברו את זה ויודעות בדיוק על מה אני מדברת,
וכיוונו אותי שוב ושוב למה שכן חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אתן יודעות מי אתן,
וגם אם אתן לא,
עצם זה שאתן חלק פעיל בפורום,
נותנות מעצמכן וחולקות - 
תודה


----------



## Raspail (20/1/14)

כתבת כל כך יפה! 
יא מרגשת אחת!
כל החתונה שלך נוטפת יופי בניחוח חו"לי! את יפיפיה אמיתית ואתם זוג מקסים ופוטוגני! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל פרט קסום ומושקע! וכמה מחשבה, פשוט מדהים לקרוא ולראות את הכל! הרבה הרבה מזל טוב


----------



## rivkuntz (20/1/14)

תודה


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/14)

אוח, איזה קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
איזה קרדיטים
כמה יופי
איזה תענוג
!!!

כתבת מדהים, לאורך כל הקרדיטים, ובעיקר בסוף - התובנות שלך מדהימות ואין לי ספק שיעזרו גם מאוד לנשים אחרות (איפה היית לפני שהתחתנתי?!?!)
את יפיפיה!! והבחירות שעשית ויותר מהכל, הגישה שלך - יצרו (לפחות בקרדיטים, ואני מניחה שגם מציאות) מכלול אחד של שלווה, יופי ותענוג.
הלוואי שהייתי יכולה לכתוב על כל תמונה, אבל אכתוב לך פה - נהניתי לפתוח כל הודעה בשרשור הזה והתענגתי על כל תמונה
המון מזל טוב לכם, שרק ימשיך ככה. ממש ככה


----------



## rivkuntz (21/1/14)

באמת שהיה יום כיפי ממש,
ואני גם באמת מאמינה שהכל מתחיל ונגמר בגישה,
מקווה שאזכור את זה כל החיים, ולא רק כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה


----------



## Ruby Gem (20/1/14)

נהניתי כל כך מהקרדיטים הקסומים שלך.
והכי הכי- התחברתי לסיכום שלך.

אתם מהממים!!!


----------



## rivkuntz (21/1/14)

אני שמחה שכ"כ הרבה התחברו לסיכום שכתבתי,

הוא לגמרי מה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
ולגמרי מגיע לפורום הזה לקבל את הפידבק הזה


----------



## ronitvas (20/1/14)

עשית לי צמרמורת, טובה, אבל צמרמורת 
כמה יופי יש בך - מבפנים ומבחוץ
כתבת כל כך מרגש, אמיתי ונכון
אהבתי מאוד את הבחירות שלך ואיך שהדברים התחברו לי פתאום לאירוע מוצלח מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם וחיים טובים, מלאים, שלמים ואוהבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






את לא הולכת לשום מקום, כן?! שיהיה ברור


----------



## rivkuntz (21/1/14)

כאן בשביל להישאר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שסוף סוף אני יכולה לחלק עצות מתוך ניסיון ולא מתוך השערות או תחושה?!

היר טו סטיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





וכמובן - 
המון תודה על האיחולים החמים


----------

